# Espero que te vaya (ir) todo bien (esperar)



## helen80

"Espero que todo te vaya bien . Espero noticias tuyas muy pronto"

Quisiera saber cómo se traduciría esto a francés, en una carta a un amigo al que le escribes

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## mickaël

Una posibilidad :
_"J'espère que tout va bien. J'attends de tes nouvelles avec impatience."_


----------



## helen80

Muchísimas gracias

Te estoy dando mucho trabajo esta mañana!!

Saludos


----------



## helen80

Qué es preferible?

cual es la diferencia?

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## white_Angel_cat

Hola! Alguien me podría ayudar a traducir al francés esta frase? *"Espero que te haya ido bien el dia de San Valentin"
*

Gracias!


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Diría : J'espère que tu as passé une bonne fête de St-Valentin...


----------



## Paquita

Un peu plus littéral (donc moins bien !) = j'espère que tout s'est bien passé pour toi le jour de la saint Valentin.


----------



## white_Angel_cat

Muchas gracias! Saludos


----------



## estrelladelmar

OUi, j'espère que tout s'est bien passé pour toi le jour de la St Valentin.ou que tu as fêté une belle St V.


----------



## white_ray

Hola Helen,

Me puse contenta cuando encontré este topico porque también estaba buscando una traduccion para la frase ‘Que te vaya bien’. 
Me parece sin embargo, que se trata de um deseo, que la idea principal es proyectada en el futuro proximo y luego yo diria en frances:
- Bonne continuation;
- Bon courage pour la suite;
- J’espère que tout se passera bien pour toi/dans ta vie;

Que pensent nos amis natifs de langue? 
wr


----------



## Goblxx

Quisiera saber como se dice (*** Una sola pregunta por hilo) y como decir "Que te vaya bien"? Leí que en Francés  "Que te vaya bien" se dice *bonne continuation* quiero saber si se puede usar en mi situación:​
En mi caso la cosa esque acabo de terminar con mi novio y como en mi nick del msn tengo J t'aime beaucoup que es especialmente para el, como no puedo seguir teniendo eso aunque lo siga amando ahora quiero poner otra cosa pero que tambien sepa que es para el, como acabamos de terminar no porque nosotros quisieramos si no por que la distancia no nos permitia ser felices quiero poner un *** "Que te vaya bien" porque quiero que el sea feliz y que le vaya muy bien en todo futuramente ya que yo solo le traje sufrimiento al no poder estar juntos..

Como cualquier persona me siento muy afligida, triste, deprimida como quieran llamarle, espero porfavor respondan a mi duda.

Gracias.​


----------



## Dentellière

2) Que te vaya bien = Bonne chance  / Je te souhaite bonne chance dans ta vie


Me parece que va mejor

Espera otras sugerencias


----------



## 26naitsirc

Estoy de acuerdo con Dentellière. Bonne chance me parece una muy buena opción de traducción.


----------



## estrellitazul

Yo diría también: "Porte-toi bien".
Esta expresión puede tener dos sentidos: si se dice a un niño, por ejemplo, tiene el sentido de "portate bien".
Pero si se dice a un adulto, tendrá el sentido de andar bien, de salud por ejemplo, o sea "que te vaya bien".


----------



## washywa

Hola a todos,

Me gustaría saber cómo traducir esta frase. El contexto es un mail que escribe un amigo a otro después de cierto tiempo sin verse.

"Espero que te vaya todo bien." 

Yo habría dicho "J'espère que tout aille bien.", pero me ha dicho alguien que podría ser incorrecto, y que tal vez habría que poner "J'espère que tout ira bien.".

¿Alguna idea?

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## eli_asile

"J'espère que tout aille bien" est incorrect. Je dirais "j'espère que tout ira bien".


----------



## Puss

Bonjour,
"J'espère que tout ira bien" concerne un événement futur (un examen à passer par exemple).
"J'espère que tout va bien" se dit pour prendre des nouvelles de l'autre personne, lui demander si tout va bien dans sa famille, son travail...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En mi opinión, lo más adecuado en este caso sería: 

- *j'espère que tout va bien pour toi*.

Con esta fórmula personalizamos mucho más los buenos deseos y centramos nuestra preocupación en la persona a la que nos dirigimos mientras que si no decimos _pour toi_ parece que nos estamos preocupando por algo implícito bien concreto: un problema, la salud, un asunto, los negocios, etc.


----------



## eli_asile

Je pensais à "j'espère que tout ira bien" justement parce que le subjonctif implique généralement un futur. Mais encore une fois, tout dépend de ce qui a été dit antérieurement, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## lemillsvachon

moi aussi, je dirais:
"j'espère que tout ira bien"

Mais en fin, cela dépend du contexte. Comme les autres ont déjà dit:
"J'espère que tout ira bien" concerne un événement futur. C'est pour cela qu'on utilise l'imparfait du subjonctif : pour se rapporter au futur.

Comme Puss a expliqué "J'espère que tout va bien » se dit lorsqu’on se revoit avec des amis par exemple.


----------



## xaviermmt

"*Je vous souhait que tout ira bien pour vous*." yo diria, para desear que todo vaya bien. (se podría usar para vosotros o para usted).


----------



## passiflore

xaviermmt said:


> "*Je vous souhait que tout ira bien pour vous*." yo diria, para desear que todo vaya bien. (se podría usar para vosotros o para usted).


 

Bonjour,

Cette proposition n'est pas correcte en français.

On ne dit pas "je vous souhaite que" mais "je vous souhaite de + infinitif" ou "je souhaite que vous" et le verbe sera obligatoirement au subjonctif. 

Le futur de l'indicatif n'est pas possible non plus : il faudrait remplacer souhaiter par espérer, comme proposé dans les messages antérieurs. 

Passiflore


----------



## galaxic

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¡Hola! , Bonsoir!


Tengo dudas en cómo decir en francés:" espero que te vaya bien en el examen".

Mi intento sería: j'espère que ça se passe bien dans l'examen.

¡Gracias de antemano! , Merci d'avance !


----------

